# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  عودة "راديو فن الأردن" على موجة 97.7 في الوسط والشمال

## هدوء عاصف

*

بعد الخلافات في راديو فن العام الماضي والتي أدّت الى توقّف بثه
يعود الراديو الأول في الأردن من جديد تحت مسمى

"راديو فن - الأردن"

والذي يُبث عبر موجة 97.7 اف ام في الوسط والشمال
وعبر الإنترنت على الموقع الرسمي

www.radiofann.com

*
**
*
*

----------


## Blackangel

هدوء عاصف

الف مبروك لعودتها 

وأتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم 

مودتي وتقديري لك

----------


## rand yanal

زي راديو الحصن ما في ..  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في بعدها  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا 
والله زمان عنها

----------


## Kasmoo

اهلا وسهلا باحلى راديو بالعالم

----------

